# i might need some help...



## Team_Subspace (Aug 5, 2010)

i wanted to remix a few songs and need the original multitrack studio recordings of them and was wondering if anyone knows where i might be able to find some. any help is highle appreciated


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 5, 2010)

need to know the tracks in question before anyone can help you.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Aug 5, 2010)

for now i might wanna do animal i have become by three days grace and aerials by s.o.a.d.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 5, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> for now i might wanna do animal i have become by three days grace and aerials by s.o.a.d.



your best bet is you guest it, google. Though in all fairness finding multitracks of songs is difficult because record labels to my knowledge don't release them tothe public. You can try splitting the tracks using software, though thats often messy.


----------



## Team_Subspace (Aug 5, 2010)

thats y i was askin here cuz google was giving me programs to record my own songs and i didnt want the split file to sound messy...


----------



## sprogurt (Aug 5, 2010)

>.< I'd have no idea where to stat sorry. I'd love to here your "animal I have become" when it's finished though!


----------



## Team_Subspace (Aug 5, 2010)

its ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but whenever im able to do it ill post it here


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

Team_Subspace said:
			
		

> for now i might wanna do animal i have become by three days grace and aerials by s.o.a.d.



HOLY SHIT!!!

I'm randomly listening to Aerials right now!!

FUCKING TRIPPY MAN!


----------

